# 3d Sound- finde Treiber nicht mehr.



## Crazy_down (8. November 2004)

HI all,
ich hatte mal bei einem normalen Windows Update ein Treiber vorgeschlagen bekommen, für meine Soundkarte. Damit konnte ich dann in einem Menü einstellen, das sich der Sound im Dolby-Style gedreht hat  ;-] . Der Treiber wird mir aber nicht mehr vorgeschlagen und ich weiß auch gar nicht mehr was es war. Hat einer von euch ne Idee was das gewesen sein könnte ?  
Ich konnte da unten in der Trayleiste auf den Lautsprecher Doppelklicken dann kam das normale Menü und halt das erweiterte.

Plz help !

geetz


----------

